

Android now has 68% of the global smartphone market. - damian2000
http://www.businessinsider.com/android-is-crushing-apple-in-smartphone-shipments-worldwide-2012-8

======
damian2000
Another interesting stat from the linked-to source article: "China accounted
for 27% of the 158 million global smart phone shipments, compared to 16% for
the United States.". Within China itself, 81% of smartphones are Android.

